# (FxA)(Weight Gain) Fatten up a kitty~



## Cinnamon_Cat (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello! My name is Cinnamon and I'm looking for a roleplay partner for an FxA kink focused roleplay. My character depends on my partner's preferences, and I will play as a neko, anthro or feral depending on their tastes. The kinks I would like to include are weight gain (up to immobility/blob size max, lower if you prefer), stuffing or force feeding, and petplay. I'm also a masochist, and I enjoy being pushed around and my partner asserting dominance. My limits are: scat, farts, air inflation, cumflation, and blueberry. I'm asexual, so I don't get any gratification from writing sex scenes and find sex uncomfortable, but it isn't a hard limit and I will do it for my partner if they want. The scenario I have in mind is a simple one, with my partner acting as my owner in a contemporary setting slice of life type of roleplay, and fattening me up by overfeeding me and encouraging me to eat more, and perhaps punishing me if I fail to eat enough or don't gain enough weight every week/month. I'm open to literally any setting or plot though and I love world building and coming up with more creative ideas for a story. Feel free to pitch your own idea, I'll probably love it! Anyways, thanks for reading, and I hope this offer appeals to someone.


----------



## Cinnamon_Cat (Dec 29, 2021)

Bumpy


----------



## vorefan (Jul 27, 2022)

do you like vore?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 28, 2022)

They left FAF ages ago. You're better off looking else where.


----------



## vorefan (Jul 28, 2022)

oh


----------

